# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) >  بازدهی یا Performance سرور !

## cactuskhan

سلام
من دنبال یه اسکریپت می گردم که روی 2 تا سرور مختلف در RUN کنم ببینم سرعت اجرای اون توی اس کیو ال روی هر سرور چقدر است ؟

ممنون

----------


## AminSobati

سلام دوست عزیزم،
هر دو دیتابیس باید ساختار کاملا یکسان باشند، حتی از لحاظ ایندکسها. بهترین Script که میتونین تست کنین یک Query از همون دیتابیس هست

----------

